# First Gun!



## vel525 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey All,

I'm pretty excited so I had to share with someone. I just put in my order for my first gun. After lots of research and talking to local gun shops, I decided on a MP in 9mm w/ 17rd mags! I really wanted to support my local gun store, but I got such a good deal online (over $100 cheaper online) that I couldn't pass it up. Just wanted to say thanks for answering questions.

While I wait, the plan is to go pick up some range ammo (WWB) and some defense ammo (not sure what yet). I read somewhere that you should run some high power ammo through with your "break in" ammo. Any suggestions on what defense ammo works well with the MPs?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome to the World of Firearms.

The M&P9 will handle about any ammo you throw at it. WWB is a good choice for practice. There is a lot of high priced personal defense ammo available. Most of it is overpriced and over hyped. I would purchase some Remington 125 grain JHP's. There is no "Golden Bullet" in my opinion so I will not pay golden bullet prices.

Enjoy your new tool/toy

:smt1099


----------



## 54omle (Feb 9, 2008)

vel525 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I'm pretty excited so I had to share with someone. I just put in my order for my first gun. After lots of research and talking to local gun shops, I decided on a MP in 9mm w/ 17rd mags! I really wanted to support my local gun store, but I got such a good deal online (over $100 cheaper online) that I couldn't pass it up. Just wanted to say thanks for answering questions.
> 
> While I wait, the plan is to go pick up some range ammo (WWB) and some defense ammo (not sure what yet). I read somewhere that you should run some high power ammo through with your "break in" ammo. Any suggestions on what defense ammo works well with the MPs?


You'll find out that your choice in pistol was a good one, and that just about any ammo you choose will be fine. I have a M&P9c that has about 5,000 rounds thru it without one FTF, stovepipe, or any jam at all. I also have a full size .357 sig with about 750 rounds thru it with no problems either. For range I use WWB & Remmington UMC for the 9mm and the .357 sig has only had speer lawman. I have shot corbon, black talons, powerball, hydra shocks, thru the 9mm & .357 and all worked great.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

You made a good choice. I have one of the first M&P9, I got it the week the 9mm came out. I will have to check my shooting log but I think I have about 3000 rounds it and it has never hiccuped in any way. I also shoot it more accurately than most guns I have owned. The first time I shot it I put WWB, CCI Blazer, Lawman FMJ, Hornady Tap, Remington Golden Sabers, and Speer gold dots and it ate them all without fail.


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*Practice*

vel525: Sir; good deal and good shooting will be in store for you.
The "TOF" advice is spot on.:smt033

Wasting a bunch of money; Buy stuff that is shooting grade for your practice; and DO practice. Breakin ammo? I question that? A barrel doesn't know the difference unless the bore/bullet are out of specifications.

Follow up; practice using good practice discipline. :smt023


----------



## vel525 (Feb 13, 2008)

neophyte said:


> vel525: Sir; good deal and good shooting will be in store for you.
> The "TOF" advice is spot on.:smt033
> 
> Wasting a bunch of money; Buy stuff that is shooting grade for your practice; and DO practice. Breakin ammo? I question that? A barrel doesn't know the difference unless the bore/bullet are out of specifications.
> ...


sorry for the misuse of terms. by break-in, i meant the first 200-400 rounds to get my trigger broken in. i thought i read during the first 200-400 that i should also shoot some defense ammo.

as you and many others suggest i WILL definitely practice a lot!


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*bore*

vel525: Sir; I hope you didn't misconstrue my thoughts. Sir; my intention were to point out 'bore' diameter only.

Slugging is the only way.:smt083 shouldn't be any concern

Shoot just enough to suite yourself with the "defenses" rounds. 
Minimal; too expenses to blast away with.

As you shoot learn to enjoy yourself:smt033 
Sir; I believe you got our subtle hint at PRACTICING:smt023


----------



## Sig Al (Feb 5, 2008)

Congrats. I did a lot of research on the M&P's and they seem to be a great gun. Enjoy it.


----------

